# need a job in singapore



## nishanthr122 (Feb 15, 2014)

hii...im new to this forum. actually im going to complete my B.E metallurgical engineering next month..now im waiting for a job related to my sub in singapore..is there any possible to get job??? if i can't wat should i do to get??? help me


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It is currently VERY difficult to get a work visa (and thus a job) in Singapore as a fresh graduate.
I recommend you get some (say, three years) work experience, in a field where demand is higher than supply of skilled people in Singapore, and then start intensive networking at local career fairs and professional events (just waiting for a job will not work). Of course you'll have to be in Singapore for an extended period to do this (applications from abroad are usually discarded, so this is necessary in any case).
But first of all, check if your degree is recognized at all in Singapore - most Indian universities are not!


----------



## davshere (Mar 20, 2014)

That's true and unless you're from one of the top Indian universities, it's almost impossible to get hired as a fresh grad in Singapore currently.


----------



## Zephyr lim (Mar 20, 2014)

Right now, the job market is actually quite tough for expats to secure a job as a fresh grad. MOM has explictly sound out to the local companies to prefer locals over expats in their job advertisement.


----------



## mchapin (Mar 19, 2014)

Like the other responses, I'd agree getting some experience first would be a good idea. However, looking for opportunities can't possibly hurt either. When I was looking for work I went through the Career Resource Center for Expats (CRCE) and contacted a ton of companies looking for fresh grads. It took much longer than it'd have taken a local, of course, but even as a fresh grad myself I did manage to eventually find work.

I'd say to look locally for work experiences to pad your resume above all, but keep an eye out for opportunities while you're at it!


----------

